# Exploring Spinkhill Tunnel in Derbyshire



## Skycloud2025 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting, so new to all this. Recently We took a trip & a good light to the 501 Yard long Spinkhill Tunnel in Derbyshire. The 501 yards long tunnel was opened by the Lancashire, Derbyshire and East Coast Railway (later part of the Great Central Railway and subsequently the LNER ) on 21 September 1898. It was the only tunnel on the Beighton Branch (occasionally referred to as the "Sheffield Branch") which ran north westwards from Langwith Junction to Beighton Junction. The line through the tunnel was closed on 9 January 1967 and was subsequently lifted, though tracks almost to the tunnel mouth from the north remained in use until 1984 for wagon storage and shunting at Westthorpe Colliery, Killamarsh. The link to my video is below, Hope you enjoy


----------



## HughieD (Jul 24, 2019)

This needs to go in the video section...


----------

